# Pet hair broom



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I bought this 12" rubber broom to help get dog hair off hardwood floors at our local Ace Hardware.



https://www.amazon.com/Evriholder-Sw-250I-Amz-6-Furemover-Squeegee-Telescoping/dp/B000EFDOOA



Works great!!!!!! I highly recommend. And it's not spendy.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Wow, we just ordered one, thank you!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I started using one years ago... love it! It works on any surface and really great at getting hair off the sofa.


----------

